# Scary story. This gig is DANGEROUS



## UberchickATL (Apr 27, 2018)

https://www.foxnews.com/us/tennesse...assault-of-nashville-rideshare-drivers-police
This story is another one of many that shows how dangerous U/L driving is. In this case they used a stolen phone to order the rides. All these drivers are lucky to be alive.

U/L needs to verify all their pax and require pics. They require this of drivers so why not pax???


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

UberchickATL said:


> U/L needs to verify all their pax and require pics. They require this of drivers so why not pax???


It'll never happen. They're not going to do anything to inhibit rides.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

UberchickATL said:


> U/L needs to verify all their pax and require pics. They require this of drivers so why not pax???


Because U/L is convinced that somebody who hasn't figured out how to use a hairbrush has no chance in hell to get picked up by an observant driver.


----------



## gabesdaddee (Dec 4, 2017)

Buying me some bear spray and a stun baton to ensure I come home to my ungrateful kids at night.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

pepper spray V. gun
Gun wins

driver reached for her pepper spray and began spraying the gunman who fired his gun. Police said she was shot in the arm and foot. She could of easily been shot in the head.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> Because U/L is convinced that somebody who hasn't figured out how to use a hairbrush has no chance in hell to get picked up by an observant driver.
> View attachment 369939


Looks like the love-child of Side-Show Bob.










Danger is all relative. But I think most U/L drivers grossly underestimate the risks of this gig, both physically and financially.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> Because U/L is convinced that somebody who hasn't figured out how to use a hairbrush has no chance in hell to get picked up by an observant driver.
> View attachment 369939


he's Got Bad Wiring To Be that Hardened at 17,
Give him to the Turkish Army. Maybe they can rehabilitate him

NASHVILLE, Tenn. (WTVF) - Police have arrested a 17-year-old in connection with a crime spree against Lyft drivers in Nashville.⚠ *Two others remain at large in the case.⚠

https://www.newschannel5.com/news/teen-arrested-two-sought-in-crime-spree-against-lyft-drivers*


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Were the drivers deactivated for transporting a minor?

Honestly, would it be that hard to implement even a shred of security so random strangers can't just click on the rider app and order away? Even a quick pin code to order rides if gps detects a non work or home location. Anything really. Amazing he was even caught.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

UberchickATL said:


> https://www.foxnews.com/us/tennesse...assault-of-nashville-rideshare-drivers-police
> This story is another one of many that shows how dangerous U/L driving is. In this case they used a stolen phone to order the rides. All these drivers are lucky to be alive.
> 
> U/L needs to verify all their pax and require pics. They require this of drivers so why not pax???


Gotta do our best to avoid human scum like this


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

UberchickATL said:


> https://www.foxnews.com/us/tennesse...assault-of-nashville-rideshare-drivers-police
> This story is another one of many that shows how dangerous U/L driving is. In this case they used a stolen phone to order the rides. All these drivers are lucky to be alive.
> 
> U/L needs to verify all their pax and require pics. They require this of drivers so why not pax???


if they verified riders half would be gone

read the book super pumped

they dont want the "friction" of verifying riders in the app dozens of driversvin brazil dozens in mexico have been murdered hundreds more robbed of their cars or cars set on fire by being set up by criminals, disgruntled cab drivers who no longer can make an honest living

thousands of women drivers in amerikkka have been raped, both sexes thousands have been assaulted & robbed

in ny uber security watched a crime ring operate for months moving drugs & people before finally teaming up with police to stop, same in china

watch 1979s episodes of taxi, cabs have partitions for a reason & its not to protect riders lol

uber lyft fbi labor department simply dont care its organized crime RICO and the fbi lets them operate

i bet half of accounts are riders banned multiple times its trivial for any felon, murderers, rapists, robber to set up an account in minutes

you have to be crazy to work 3rd shift but dumb & or desperate are easy prey for uber lyft criminals and most riders view drivers as less than the dirt on their shoes

only takes 1 wrong place wrong time

anyone working 3rd shift is also moving drugs & prostitues they can deny it all they want but if youre doing 20 rides a night i guarauntee a handful is for illegal activity

drivers are nothing but disposable pieces of meat to these new generation of crime families, riders need to scan id for $450 scooters that dont last 70 days but for humans in 5k+ cars who cares you get murdered or raped they have 10 more drivers willing to work for illegal 1970s wages by the next shift


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

UberchickATL said:


> https://www.foxnews.com/us/tennesse...assault-of-nashville-rideshare-drivers-police
> This story is another one of many that shows how dangerous U/L driving is. In this case they used a stolen phone to order the rides. All these drivers are lucky to be alive.
> 
> U/L needs to verify all their pax and require pics. They require this of drivers so why not pax???


Looks like the wrong sperm won the race.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

troothequalstroll said:


> if they verified riders half would be gone
> 
> read the book super pumped
> 
> ...


Uber values plastic scooters more than US !

UNION !!!


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

we can blame the police on this one, they were monitoring his activities and let it happen.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

No worries he will be out in no time with new account.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

troothequalstroll said:


> if they verified riders half would be gone
> 
> read the book super pumped
> 
> ...


That's the problem, The only thing These companies verify is if the card the pax are using have money on it to pay for the ride, I said it before they need to have pax sign up using a state id.... Drivers really don't know who they're picking up and driving around.


----------



## UberchickATL (Apr 27, 2018)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> No worries he will be out in no time with new account.


The sad thing is if he were to ever get out, by escape or legal means, Lyft and Uber would gladly let him open an account. All he needs is a phone and a gift card. Or someone ordering a ride for him.

All drivers are put in risk every minute they drive because u/l value profits over driver safety.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

charmer37 said:


> That's the problem, The only thing These companies verify is if the card the pax are using have money on it to pay for the ride, I said it before they need to have pax sign up using a state id.... Drivers really don't know who they're picking up and driving around.


Taxi drivers also don't know who they're picking up. That's why it's one of the most dangerous jobs.

I wish U/L required a state ID or DL but reality is they'll do nothing for driver safety. Has anything changed since the driver by killed by the woman with a machete? No.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

big question is after he stole the phone and did what he did .
did he tip ! lol


----------



## Sampson10 (Jun 14, 2019)

The real fascinating thing here is that Lyft did not deactivate the account after the first rape. He used the stolen phone/account for almost 6 hours ordering numerous rides and raping shooting carjacking drivers along the way and Lyft did nothing. Terrible.

also who doesn’t have a lock code on their phone?

This is why if the app says I’m picking up “Sheri” and I pull up to “Orlando” standing at the curb with no phone in hand, I keep driving!


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Cold Fusion said:


> driver reached for her pepper spray and began spraying the gunman who fired his gun. Police said she was shot in the arm and foot. She could of easily been shot in the head.


Pepper spray may have been why he only hit her arm and foot!


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Sampson10 said:


> The real fascinating thing here is that Lyft did not deactivate the account after the first rape. He used the stolen phone/account for almost 6 hours ordering numerous rides and raping shooting carjacking drivers along the way and Lyft did nothing. Terrible.
> 
> also who doesn't have a lock code on their phone?
> 
> This is why if the app says I'm picking up "Sheri" and I pull up to "Orlando" standing at the curb with no phone in hand, I keep driving!


I had to take the lock code off of mine for the jailbreak. Since Uber doesn't let you run with a jailbroken phone I'll be putting it back on when I start.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

mrpjfresh said:


> Were the drivers deactivated for transporting a minor?
> 
> Honestly, would it be that hard to implement even a shred of security so random strangers can't just click on the rider app and order away? Even a quick pin code to order rides if gps detects a non work or home location. Anything really. Amazing he was even caught.


I have to scan my fingerprint ever time in my Cinemark App to bring up my ticket screen or make purchase! For movie tickets! Uber/Lyft could certainly do something similar and with bio IDs now it's very easy/fast.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DriverMark said:


> I have to scan my fingerprint ever time in my Cinemark App to bring up my ticket screen or make purchase! For movie tickets! Uber/Lyft could certainly do something similar and with bio IDs now it's very easy/fast.


Screw That !

Fingerprinting to buy something !

I Remember FREEDOM.

AMERICA AINT GOT IT !

( AND SCREW CINEMARK !)


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> Pepper spray may have been why he only hit her arm and foot!


?


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Invisible said:


> Taxi drivers also don't know who they're picking up. That's why it's one of the most dangerous jobs


In 1972 I flew a mission in a C-130 from Bangkok to Diego Garcia, a tiny island in the Indian Ocean. We (U.S.) were building a long runway there for a B-52 base that was later used during the Gulf wars.

Shortly after turning in for the night, I was notified that the father of one of my crew members had been murdered in New Jersey. He was a taxi driver who was found tied to a tree in a park and shot in the head. The chaplain and I found my guy, already asleep, and gave him the sad news.

He wasn't very surprised.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Gilby said:


> In 1972 I flew a mission in a C-130 from Bangkok to Diego Garcia, a tiny island in the Indian Ocean. We (U.S.) were building a long runway there for a B-52 base that was later used during the Gulf wars.
> 
> Shortly after turning in for the night, I was notified that the father of one of my crew members had been murdered in New Jersey. He was a taxi driver who was found tied to a tree in a park and shot in the head. The chaplain and I found my guy, already asleep, and gave him the sad news.
> 
> He wasn't very surprised.


Awwwww that poor Dad. It must've been tough for you and the Chaplain to have to tell him.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Invisible said:


> Awwwww that poor Dad. It must've been tough for you and the Chaplain to have to tell him.


I didn't know the man very well; we were just assigned on the same mission together. But yeah, I was 26 and that's a heavy deal for a young person.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Gilby said:


> I didn't know the man very well; we were just assigned on the same mission together. But yeah, I was 26 and that's a heavy deal for a young person.


Thats something you can never forget. I remember being in the dorm many years ago when my friend found out her fiancé had just died in a car accident. It was the loudest and saddest cry I ever heard.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

This gig is dangerous..there is thousands of reasons why this gig is dangerous...why anyone with half a brain can't see that is mind boggling.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

I concur with all the above. I do drive the drunk hours, weekends in LV. I have my radar on for dangerous looking rides/pax...so what?...that's not nearly enough.

I'm about to end this bs gig...3 more months will be four years. It's getting more dangerous, not less. U n L are proven liars and cheats. It is unsafe driving pax and unsafe cuz it is U n L who we drive for...we know they DGAS about drivers.

All their condolences and apologies are simply mouse clicks on cut and paste messages. Case resolved...now go get that $100 for 100 rides...and remember to keep your Uber (not) Pro status for exciting (not) bonuses.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Drivincrazy said:


> I do drive the drunk hours, weekends in LV.


I suspect the "drunk hours" in Vegas are 24/7


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

UberchickATL said:


> https://www.foxnews.com/us/tennesse...assault-of-nashville-rideshare-drivers-police
> This story is another one of many that shows how dangerous U/L driving is. In this case they used a stolen phone to order the rides. All these drivers are lucky to be alive.
> 
> U/L needs to verify all their pax and require pics. They require this of drivers so why not pax???


Uber will deny any responsibility claiming they aren't employers, just a technology company.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

I guess society didn't pamper him enough and tell him he's special.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> I have to scan my fingerprint ever time in my Cinemark App to bring up my ticket screen or make purchase! For movie tickets! Uber/Lyft could certainly do something similar and with bio IDs now it's very easy/fast.


You talking like Uber is a real tech company :rollseyes: instead of a bloated dispatch service.



mrpjfresh said:


> Were the drivers deactivated for transporting a minor?
> 
> Honestly, would it be that hard to implement even a shred of security so random strangers can't just click on the rider app and order away? Even a quick pin code to order rides if gps detects a non work or home location. Anything really. Amazing he was even caught.


Drivers probably didn't even suspect he was a minor. There isn't much physical difference between 17-19.


----------



## Sampson10 (Jun 14, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> Uber will deny any responsibility claiming they aren't employers, just a technology company.


If I were Uber I would not take responsibility for Lyfts shit show either.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Sampson10 said:


> This is why if the app says I'm picking up "Sheri" and I pull up to "Orlando" standing at the curb with no phone in hand, I keep driving!


You got that right.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

anyone scanning a fingerprint for movie tickets rode the short bus just like anyone scanning their i.d for a scooter

dont @ me


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

This is why I have stopped taking rides to and from certain neighborhoods. I'm done doing it with Lyft. You asked to go to such and such. Its out of my way get out of my car.


----------

